
Internet Architecture Board on the Australian Assistance and Access Bill [pdf] - walterbell
https://www.iab.org/wp-content/IAB-uploads/2018/09/IAB-Comments-on-Australian-Assistance-and-Access-Bill-2018.pdf
======
rasengan
We, the people, have already been empowered[1] with tools that allow us to
route around essentially any internet legislation (legally, too).

Encrypt everything.

We no longer have to be naked in the “Garden of Eden.”

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucifer_(cipher)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucifer_\(cipher\))

~~~
nine_k
You can trust your software only as much as you can trust your hardware. If
the hardware (or opaque firmware that you can't control) is specifically
furnished with a government-imposed backdoor, secretly from _everyone_ , then
software encryption may give you little.

Transparency / openness of hardware gives you more chance, but it's hard to
obtain.

~~~
umvi
It seems like even with open source hardware, if the manufacturer is not
trusted they could still inject a secret backdoor into it.

I'm both amazed and terrified that hardware has gotten so microscopic that
it's essentially impossible to be 100% sure that what you designed is exactly
what is on the chip.

~~~
nine_k
I believe that inspection of chips is possible, but it's really really
expensive, and necessarily destructive, so you can only test a random sample.

I think the military can / have to afford this; consumers who want a few
megaflops for a few cents have to trust the foundry.

~~~
fipsboy
While not perfect, you should check out FIPS 140-2 (and the forever in
progress FIPS 140-3).

------
rstuart4133
The bill was in gestation for 2 years. It's over 200 pages. They allowed 28
days for comment.

If it was a tactic, it didn't work. They received 14,000 responses on Monday
(the last day for submissions), presumably additional ones on previous days.
They came from all over the world - MIT submitted one.

They are required (by law) to read them all before responding. The have said
they would respond in a week. Someone is going to working long hours.

